# Смещение позвонка на 0,8 мм. и две грыжи



## Наталья Я (17 Сен 2014)

Добрый день!  У меня смещение межпозвоночного диска на 8 мм и 2 грыжи 5 и 9 мм в поясничном отделе. Хотелось бы знать на сколько это серьезно и есть ли необходимость делать операцию.  Очень прошу у Вас помощи.


----------



## dr.dreval (17 Сен 2014)

*Наталья Я*,  думаю вам стоит создать индивидуальную тему с подробным описанием проблемы и снимками


----------



## La murr (17 Сен 2014)

*Наталья Я*, здравствуйте!
Я перенесла Ваше сообщение в отдельную тему.
Разместить снимки Вам помогут рекомендации -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
При публикации сведений о себе прошу Вас руководствоваться этой просьбой -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/


----------

